# Rec Tec or Woodwind?



## @Chris (Oct 10, 2017)

So I bought a Traeger from Costco... when it worked the food was great.  But the pellets kept bridging in the hopper on the grate and the fire going out.  I know ->take the grate out, but  I shouldn't have to modify a grill to make it work!  I contacted customer service and was told I should "agitate" the pellets in the hopper every 45 minutes.  I bought a pellet grill so I wouldn't have to babysit!  Back to Costco.  

So I found the Woodwind and it looks like a winner.... I really like the sear box as well.  I cook steaks as often as smoking Tri-tip.  

The other grill I like is the Rec-Tec -  It's a bit bigger, which I like, plus it looks to be built like a tank.  Down side is while it starts at the same price... shipping drives it to a couple of hundred more than the Woodwind.  Searing takes additional parts and may not work as well as the Sear Box.

Really leaning Woodwind for price and sear box,  but wanted to hear from the group.


----------



## anglerman (Oct 11, 2017)

I don’t own either but I suggest the rec Tec because of the controllor on it.


----------



## MCCDON (Oct 14, 2017)

I own a woodwind.  Love the ability to sear.  Hate the temperature control.  Had a few flame outs, so they sent me a new contoller and temp probe.  With new parts, all was well for 3 hours, then the temp swings started. Dropped to 149 then shot up to 293.  This happened several times today.  I thought I could avoid "babysitting" with this grill.  I was wrong.


----------



## @Chris (Oct 15, 2017)

IF the Rec Tech had a sear station... that's a "must have" for me.  I saw demos of searing on the RT and it involved cooking removing meat...waiting to temp to come up...then "sear".  It wasn't impressive... ;-)

What do you think the issue is with the Woodwind?


----------



## MCCDON (Oct 15, 2017)

The sear station was what tipped me towards the woodwind instead of the rec tec.  The issue seems to be the controller.  When the grill is set on high smoke (220 degrees), them temp is over 250, and I can hear the auger and fan still feeding the fire, I know it is not doing what it should do.  Hopefully the new controller will prevent me from having flame outs...


----------



## @Chris (Oct 15, 2017)

Sear station is the game winner for me too.  With that I don't need a second grill around... If it works.  The other choice is get the Rec-Tec and keep my old gas rig as well.


----------



## bregent (Oct 16, 2017)

MCCDON said:


> When the grill is set on high smoke (220 degrees), them temp is over 250, and I can hear the auger and fan still feeding the fire, I know it is not doing what it should do.  Hopefully the new controller will prevent me from having flame outs...



Actually, running at 250 when set to high smoke does not indicate a problem. Low and High smoke modes are auger timer modes only - they are not temperature controlled. The auger simply runs for a predetermined time. The temps achieved in this mode are dependent on pellet type, ambient temp, wind, etc.  The 160F and 220F that are stated in the manual are only rough estimates. The RTD is used to display the actual grill temp, but does not affect the operation. If you want better control, use one of the temperature set modes. In those modes, the RTD is used to control the auger duty cycle.


----------



## bregent (Oct 16, 2017)

>Really leaning Woodwind for price and sear 
>box, but wanted to hear from the group.

Have you considered any other grill besides the Woodwind and Rec-Tec? Do you have a firm price range?


----------



## txgunlover (Oct 16, 2017)

[USER=13703]@chris[/USER] said:


> So I bought a Traeger from Costco... when it worked the food was great.  But the pellets kept bridging in the hopper on the grate and the fire going out.  I know ->take the grate out, but  I shouldn't have to modify a grill to make it work!  I contacted customer service and was told I should "agitate" the pellets in the hopper every 45 minutes.  I bought a pellet grill so I wouldn't have to babysit!  Back to Costco.
> 
> So I found the Woodwind and it looks like a winner.... I really like the sear box as well.  I cook steaks as often as smoking Tri-tip.
> 
> ...


I would really recommend RecTec if you're interested most in smoking.


----------



## @Chris (Oct 16, 2017)

bregent said:


> >Really leaning Woodwind for price and sear
> >box, but wanted to hear from the group.
> 
> Have you considered any other grill besides the Woodwind and Rec-Tec? Do you have a firm price range?



Trying to keep it around a Grand.  I had a Traeger... I'm not trying to smoke for contests, I just want to make food that tastes good!  For the record, the Treager did fine when I could keep it lit. ;-)


----------



## MCCDON (Oct 16, 2017)

bregent said:


> Actually, running at 250 when set to high smoke does not indicate a problem. Low and High smoke modes are auger timer modes only - they are not temperature controlled. The auger simply runs for a predetermined time. The temps achieved in this mode are dependent on pellet type, ambient temp, wind, etc.  The 160F and 220F that are stated in the manual are only rough estimates. The RTD is used to display the actual grill temp, but does not affect the operation. If you want better control, use one of the temperature set modes. In those modes, the RTD is used to control the auger duty cycle.



That makes sense.  I am much less worried about temp swings than flame outs.  When customer service reponded after I reported the 149-293 temp swing, they offered a new hopper assembly, or a return/refund.  I have chosen the new hopper as I really like the grill.  Camp Chef customer service has been exceptional!


----------



## Jayaarggrh (Oct 23, 2017)

I’m in the exact same boat. Decided to make a move out of my camp chef smoke vault and look into pellet grills. The top two choices came to be rectec or woodwind. I plan on keeping my gas grill around for quick meals. But I just can’t seem to find the deciding push to get me over the fence. 

rT confirmed with me today that the ignitor is now ceramic and should last longer than 12 months. But with the holidays around the corner. I’m even getting to the point of just waiting till “Black Friday”. Assuming they might have some special or shipping costs reduced.


----------



## @Chris (Oct 28, 2017)

Jayaarggrh said:


> I’m in the exact same boat. Decided to make a move out of my camp chef smoke vault and look into pellet grills. The top two choices came to be rectec or woodwind. I plan on keeping my gas grill around for quick meals. But I just can’t seem to find the deciding push to get me over the fence.
> 
> rT confirmed with me today that the ignitor is now ceramic and should last longer than 12 months. But with the holidays around the corner. I’m even getting to the point of just waiting till “Black Friday”. Assuming they might have some special or shipping costs reduced.



I'm in "wait for Black Friday " Mode myself...  I asked about a discount since we are entering "Winter" - Both woodwind.com and outdoorcooking.com and got a big run around.  Finally they said "call", I did but STILL no joy.  I'll just wait.

I wonder if anybody ever tried to bolt up a woodwind "sear box" to the right side of a Rec Tech? Since you can buy it separately:https://www.outdoorcooking.com/prod...t-grills/camp-chef-smokepro-bbq-sear-box.html

That would bust my 1K "limit" but might be the MOTHER OF ALL Pellet Grills! LOL!!!


----------



## Jayaarggrh (Oct 28, 2017)

[USER=13703]@chris[/USER] said:


> I'm in "wait for Black Friday " Mode myself...  I asked about a discount since we are entering "Winter" - Both woodwind.com and outdoorcooking.com and got a big run around.  Finally they said "call", I did but STILL no joy.  I'll just wait.
> 
> I wonder if anybody ever tried to bolt up a woodwind "sear box" to the right side of a Rec Tech? Since you can buy it separately:https://www.outdoorcooking.com/prod...t-grills/camp-chef-smokepro-bbq-sear-box.html
> 
> That would bust my 1K "limit" but might be the MOTHER OF ALL Pellet Grills! LOL!!!



I called around as well. I couldn't find any previous sales on the Rectec. They just said they will not be having any sales on the actual grill itself. But, its possible they might have some sales on the other stuff. (rubs, thermometer etc) I just said f*ck it. And bought the RecTec.


----------



## lwestby (Oct 31, 2017)

I have the Rec Tec and love it.  It will sear, but high heat sears really aren't the best.  I like to put a little smoke on a steak on the RT and then sear on my gasser at 800+ degrees.  The RT does fine on chicken and pork chops (I do both around 325) - but searing a steak to my liking isn't what its best suited for.

It's great for smoking from 180 to 225 and it makes great chicken at 325ish and that is what it is really best at.


----------



## @Chris (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks guys...waiting to see what Black Friday brings unless one of them has an early sale. ;)


----------



## smaloof (Jun 8, 2019)

For Rec Tec owners, could you place a cast iron pan in the grill with a touch of oil and use that to sear with?


----------

